# Tesla destroys my network connection



## JoeP (Sep 7, 2018)

So has anyone seen this happen? I notice when i park my Tesla that i get at least an hour of 1.6megabits/second upload from the car. This *destroys* my internet connection (I have DSL, i only have 1.5meg uplink) Is there some way to throttle this? It just started happening so i'm assuming this is a feature of the new software version (running 2020.32.3)


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

The obvious less-convenient way is to turn off wifi unless you are downloading an update


----------



## JoeP (Sep 7, 2018)

it is finished after about 2 hours so thats about a 1-1.1GByte upload....


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

You can throttle the data rate in your WiFi controller by MAC or IP addy, if it has that feature. otherwise, no. I'm not aware of any way to throttle from the car side.


----------



## JoeP (Sep 7, 2018)

Yeah so i did that. 4th time this happened, as soon as i park the car in the garage it *hammers* the uplink uploading 1 Gig (litereraly) of data. So i hard rate limited it to 1Mbps in the Unify Access points and problem solved. I have to have *some* uplink to make normal things work, Tesla guys... I dont know what its doing but i'm assuming its some diagnostics related to FSD and the new software version since i notice it does this if i activate FSD for even an instant during a drive. This is why you run "commercial" type access points...


----------



## TomT (Apr 1, 2019)

Or have 1Gb symmetrical fiber. 



JoeP said:


> This is why you run "commercial" type access points...


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Only a few Wifi routers have the ability to specifically limit a device's speeds, and it's probably in an advanced section that most folks certainly would never go into nor dare change. The raises a good point that Tesla can really cause a lot of unknown frustrations just because it assume people have lightning fast internet, and half of our country doesn't. Tesla definitely should be a but smarter and test and reduce speeds if necessary.

If you or anyone else experiences this and wants help configuring your router to do so, perhaps this is a good place for the nerds to help out the normal folk do so.

In fact I forgot this one was on the bullet point reasons for upgrading my network to UniFi, and instead spent time fighting with the car almost never making the connection in the first place. It seems to only occasionally connect and transmits very little data. (Solved with handing over more money for another AP)

Sounds like we have some UniFi folks here, does anyone know of a way to set up an alert to tell you when a client is transmitting a large amount of data? Would be nice to know if a software or map update is coming in, or to watch if it is uploading something interesting


----------

